# F55 vs. Z65



## NCHeeler (Feb 4, 2008)

2007 56 cm Felt F55 for $1400 vs. 2007 56 cm Felt Z65 for $1200. Both brand new. What do you guys think? Any advice/ opinions?


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

Well the F55 has all DuraAce and usually retails for around $2000 so I would say that is a good deal. I,m not sure of the exact component set-up on the Z65 but it also sounds like a very good deal if that is the frame you want. The geometry is different between the F & Z; the F being a more race style and the Z being a little more upright. I ride a F75(same frame as the F55 but mix of 105 and Ultegra components) and really like it but, I'm getting older and do not race so my next Felt will be a Z-series.


----------

